
YouTube Open Tabs Total Time – Firefox Extension - tmartty
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/youtube-open-tabs-total-time/
======
tmartty
I find myself usually having many youtube tabs open and counting the total
time I'd need to watch all the videos. No more! Here's a handy little add-on
that sums the videos total times for you.

Open source @ [https://github.com/tmartty/YouTube-Open-Tabs-Total-
Time](https://github.com/tmartty/YouTube-Open-Tabs-Total-Time)

